# Will this bucket work with my 861?



## HSkinner (Mar 25, 2013)

They said it came with there 9n. Will it work on my 861?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HSkinner,

That loader is a belly mount. Your 861 is not equipped for belly mount. You want to look for an older style loader that attaches to the rear axle for the rear mount.


----------

